# Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober


*Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?​*Ein Kommentar und eine Frage

Politikern allgemein wird ja durchaus immer wieder unterstellt, beim Umgang mit Fakten und der Wahrheit, nennen wir das mal, "fahrlässig" zu sein, wenn es ihren Zwecken dient.

Man erinnert sich ja sowohl an die Diskussionen um den Schutz der Dorsche, und wie da  der DAFV, LSFV-SH und der LFV MV den Anglern in den Rücken gefallen sind, indem sie freiwillig und ohne Not Zugeständnisse an die Politik machten (wir berichteten) . 


*Die Realität*
DANACH wurde dann auf dem Fischereitag in Potsdam auf einmal vom DAFV eine "Dorschresolution" an die da nur teilweise anwesenden Landesverbände herumgereicht, welche wohl auch das einknicken von DAFV, LSFV-SH und LFV-MV vor den Forderungen der Politik rechtfertigten sollte. 

Diese Resolution (wir berichteten) wurde aber auch laut Veröffentlichung des DAFV zu keinem Zeitpunkt wirklich beschlossen (nachzulesen unten auf der Resolution, wo bei "beschlossen von/am" nämlich nichts steht).

Präsident Töllner vom KAV-Nordfriesland beschwerte sich ja dann auch in einem "Offenen Brief" an seinen Landesverband (LSFV-SH) darüber, dass er in keinster Weise informiert werden würde und deswegen sogar im Anglerboard lesen müsse. Auch in der Antwort vom Präsident Heldt des LSFV-SH ist NICHTS zu lesen von dieser Resolution.

Viele Funktionäre nicht weniger Landesverbände, mit denen ich in ständigem Kontakt und Austausch stehe, haben auch vor dem Fischereitag in Potsdam rein gar nicht von dieser Resolution mitbekommen, ebenso wurde darüber in keinem Gremium des DAFV abgestimmt.

Und erst letzte Woche beschwerte sich noch ein Präsident eines nicht kleinen Landesverbandes, der (warum auch immer) immer noch nicht beim DAFV gekündigt hat, dass gerade zum Thema Dorschschutz seitens des DAFV in keinster Weise die Landesverbände eingebunden worden wäre. 
Er mahnte in seiner Mail an die Geschäftsstelle in Offenbach an, nach Ausführung von 6 Punkten des Versagens des DAFV in dieser Frage, dass:
_ "Bevor jedoch der DAFV sich einseitig zu Maßnahmen öffentlich äußert, hätte ich erwartet, dass mit den Mitgliedsverbänden bereits im Vorfeld hierzu eine entsprechende Abstimmung erfolgt wäre. "_

*Man kann also sicher konstatieren, dass eine breite Abstimmung und Diskussion dieser ominösen Dorschresolution in den Mitgliedsverbänden des DAFV NIE stattgefunden hatte.*

Bestenfalls waren einzelne Funktionäre  vor allem  der auch betroffenen Abnickerverbände LSFV-SH und LFV-MV in diese Pläne eingebunden.

*Der DAFV*
Nun wurde also das Delegiertenmaterial des DAFV veröffentlicht, und die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan schreibt da doch dennoch tatsächlich, dass
_"...der DAFV gemeinsam mit seinen Mitlgiederverbänden eine Resolution zum Thema Dorsch erarbeitet hatte.."_

*Meine Frage:*
Ich weiss weder, ob Frau Dr. vielleicht Medikamente nimmt, welche die Wahrnehmung trüben, evtl. wären auch Drogen oder Alkohol möglich, oder ob das einfach Politikergeschwafel ohne Sinn, Inhalt oder Substanz ist, ob Frau Dr. das selber glaubt, was sie da schreibt, oder was immer der Grund dafür ist, in solchen Veröffentlichungen wie dem Delegiertenmaterial Dinge zu schreiben, die in der Realität KLAR und NACHGEWIESEN anders geschehen sind??

Was meint ihr, darf man Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan jetzt deswegen auch öffentlich eine Lügnerin nennen?

Oder ist das immer noch nicht genug?

*Die Landesverbände*
Wollt ihr wetten, dass trotz dem hier Frau Dr. die Landesverbände praktisch am Nasenring durch die Manege führt, indem sie hier schreibt, die Mitgliedsverbände hätten diese Resolution mit erarbeitet, trotzdem auf der Hauptversammlung im November jetzt dann wieder weder einen Mißtrauensantrag stellen werden, noch sonst irgendwie das anglerfeindliche Präsidium des DAFV einfangen werden, sondern weiter alles brav abnicken, was ihnen der DAFV und seine Präsidentin vorlegen?

Es gab ja für die schlechte Leistung des DAFV nicht mal den Antrag, die Beitragserhöhung wieder rückgängig zu machen.... 


*Fazit:*
So bitter das Verhalten und die nachgewiesen falschen Aussagen des DAFV, seiner Funktionäre und Präsidentin sind, noch bitterer ist es, dass sich das Landesverbände alles gefallen lassen (ja nu, immer weniger, wie man an Kündigungen sieht - nächstes Jahr nur noch knapp über 500.000 Zahler)..

*Aber die Landesverbände, die jetzt immer noch nicht kündigen, tragen die gleiche Verantwortung wie der DAFV und dessen Funktionäre in Haupt- und Ehrenamt für die Zersplitterung der organisierten Angelfischerei und den weiteren Niedergang des Angelns mit immer mehr Verboten und Einschränkungen - sie sind wie der DAFV selber in meinen Augen klar die "Totengräber des Angelns"..*

Thomas Finkbeiner




------------------------------------------------------------------------​Quellen, Hinweise, Diskussionen

1
DAFV-Dorschresolution, nie beschlossen und veröffentlicht laut Fußnote:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...tteilungen/resolution-zum-schutz-des-dorsches

2
KAV-NF Veröffentlichung Offener Brief Töllner und Antwort Heldt
http://www.kav-nf.de/

3.
DAFV Delegiertenmaterial 
http://www.dafv.de/files/dafv-allgemein/dafv-delegiertenmaterial-2016.pdf

*Diskussionen und Artikel dazu:*
5.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733

6.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519

7.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028

8.
Bekanntwerden Delegiertenmaterial
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584&page=36

9.
Resolution des DAFV zum Dorschschutz war den Gliederungen des DAFV unbekannt
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4571050#post4571050


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*

Das hab ich auch an die Landesverbände als Mail geschickt....


----------



## Ørret (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*

Das kannst du dir beim Lfv Weser-Ems glaub ich sparen und das besser direkt an die Vereine schicken, zumindest an die größeren!
Ich schick mal nen link zu zwei drei Leuten die mir so einfallen.

Bis denne...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*

DANKE!!

Das weiter zu verbreiten ist natürlich immer ausdrücklich erwünscht..


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*

Klar darf man sie so nennen. Schon wegen ihrer Tätigkeit als Politikerin. Also schon von daher ist sie eine bezahlte LÜGNERIN. Unfähig in ihrem Amt als DAFV Präsi sowieso.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*

Was sollte denn passieren, wenn man die so nennt?  Lügner ist doch eigentlich kein wirkliches Schimpfwort und man verbreitet mit der Behauptung ja auch keine falschen Tatsachen, wenns erwiesen ist...


----------



## JimiG (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*

Ich würde da eher die Bezeichnung "unfähige Lügnerin" nehmen weil das würde  alle ihre Eigenschaften, was die Arbeit im DAFV angeht, genau treffen. 
Was nun deren Arbeit als Politikerin angeht so enthalte ich mich jeglicher Wertung, da muss sie ja so schlecht nicht gewesen sein, jedenfalls auf sich selber bezogen.


----------



## smithie (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bestenfalls waren einzelne Funktionäre  vor allem  der auch betroffenen Abnickerverbände LSFV-SH und LFV-MV in diese Pläne eingebunden.


Geht die anderen doch LV gar nix an, oder wandern Dorsche jetzt den Rhein rauf...? :m|rolleyes




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, darf man Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan jetzt deswegen auch öffentlich eine Lügnerin nennen?


Frag doch mal bei Erdogan nach, der kennt sich in solchen Fragen bestens aus |supergri


----------



## Stichling63 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*

Ich bin der Meinung, das Wort Lügnerin ist in diesem Fall angebracht. Eine Lüge setzt immer einen bewussten Vorsatz voraus und das ist hier der Fall! Eine Lüge beinhaltet immer eine gewisse kriminelle Energie. Man möchte ja nicht die Wahrheit sagen und das ist eigentlich das Mindeste in einem demokratischen Umgang miteinander!


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*

Das Wort "Lügnerin" ist doch sehr schmeichelhaft.
Mir fallen da ganz andere Worte ein, die ich hier lieber nicht nenne


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Mir fallen da ganz andere Worte ein, die ich hier lieber nicht nenne


Ich muss da auch immer aufpassen...
:g:g:g


----------



## Eisbär14 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*

Unfähige Lügnerin würde ich sie nicht nennen.
Immerhin hat sie ja die Fähigkeit (oder Fechheit) uns diese Lügen aufzutischen, ich würde sie eher unglaubwürdig nennen oder schlicht Falschspieler.
Da war doch was im Wilden Westen........irgendwie mit Teer und Federn...


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*

Man darf nicht, man muß.


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*

Lügen haben bekanntlich kurze Beine..
und wenn es steinig wird, kann man mit so kurzen Stecken auch mal schnell uff die Nase fallen #h


----------



## Ørret (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*

Bin mal gespannt ob auf der Hauptversammlung jemand von den Verbanditen den Mund aufmacht ob dieser Lügen. Thomas wirds uns berichten wie ich hoffe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*

Ich denke eher, dass die abnickenden, als Fischereiverbände getarnten, anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzlandesvasallenverbände des DAFV wieder alles dumpf, dumm und stumpf abnicken werden und es daher nichts groß zu berichten geben wird..

Aber ja, Bericht wirds geben, wie immer..

Hab ja meine Kontakte bis ins Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen...


----------



## angler1996 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Lügen haben bekanntlich kurze Beine..
> und wenn es steinig wird, kann man mit so kurzen Stecken auch mal schnell uff die Nase fallen #h



 huch wer da|wavey:
 diese Typen fallen nur weich und selten nach unten.
 Es sei denn man schiebt

 Gruß A.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*

Ist doch völlig egal, ob man Worte wie "unfähig", "Lügnerin", "Heuchlerin" verwendet, oder es umschreibt.
Es geht doch schon lange nicht mehr darum, was dieser DAFV zu sein vorgibt oder was er in Wirklichkeit darstellt. 

Wenn dies irgendeinen der verbliebenen Landesverbandsfutzis dort kümmerte, hätte man zumindest ansatzweise schon mal die Säge angesetzt. 

Mitdenkende Funktionäre, denen es um die Angler und das Angeln in dem von ihnen vertretenen Gebiet geht, haben gekündigt und zeigen ab 2017 den DAFV-Schergen höchstens noch 'ne lange Nase. 

Vielleicht führt deren Beispiel dann zu einem Umdenken bei den Verbänden, die bisher nur deshalb alles still abnicken, weil die Fähigkeit zum eigenständigen Denken dort massiv verkümmert ist. 

Dort, wo ähnlich machtbesessene Funktionäre oder gar Geschäftsführer, die eventuell auch noch parallel ein Mandat irgendeiner Partei vertreten, die Chance haben, irgendwelchen für sie persönlich wichtigeren Götzen zu dienen, werden die Angler halt verraten und verkauft, weil selbst Kreisverbände und Vereinsvorstände nach wie vor sich das blind und stumm gefallen lassen.

Solange es der Basis egal ist und sie blind auf diese Abgründe zu hinterher rennen, können die lügeln, heucheln, schönreden, verarschen, verraten und verkaufen, wie sie lustig sind.

Und deshalb ist es denen auch völlig egal, wie sie hier im AB und anderswo genannt werden |rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*

Politiker verbiegen die Realität generell,
es wird schön gebogen & für sich in Anspruch genommen, wenn es um positive Darstellung geht,
es wird alles mies gemacht, wenn man den Gegner treffen will.

Bei Frau Dr. kommt dazu noch extreme Realitätsverweigerung und die Tatsache, dass sie nun wirklich nicht das hellste Knicklicht unter den Bissanzeigern ist.

Dass sie von reichlich Speichelleckern umgeben ist, fördert das natürlich ungemein.



Honeyball schrieb:


> Vielleicht führt deren Beispiel dann zu einem Umdenken bei den Verbänden,...


Damit rechne ich nicht.
Bei den Fahnentreuen bis zum Endsieg wird -wenn überhaupt- erst die nächste Beitragserhöhung wirken, die mit dem Wegfall der austretenden Zahler unweigerlich ansteht.


----------



## Ørret (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bei Frau Dr. kommt dazu noch extreme Realitätsverweigerung und die Tatsache, dass sie nun wirklich nicht das hellste Knicklicht unter den Bissanzeigern ist.


Das sehe ich anders....also dumm ist die Frau ganz bestimmt nicht! Reden kann sie und  Leute untereinander und für sich ausspielen, daß kann sie auch! Ganz sicher darf man die gute Frau nicht unterschätzen. 
Das Dumme ist, daß es ihr nicht um die Sache oder ums Angeln oder Angler geht, sondern nur um das eigene Protgé. Irgendwie hat sie was von einem Aal, der kommt auch überall durch.

Bis denne...


----------



## kati48268 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*

Naja, bei diversen direkten Aufeinanderreffen; Diskussion, Schriftlich, Mail,... bin ich zu einer anderen Bewertung gekommen. |rolleyes


----------



## gründler (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Darf man die Präsidentin des DAFV,  Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, eine Lügnerin nennen?*

#h#h#h#h#h#h

Obwohl,ich glaube bei manchen da Oben stehen wir vor der Pyramide und nicht drin.....


----------

